# Reverse Chicken Wings



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We are big fans of wings and it's a go to for any football game. Started experimenting and decided to try something new and inject the wings before cooking instead of tossing in the sauce after cooking. I melt butter in a bowl, add your favorite wing sauce and mix with strained iltalian salad dressing. Inject the wings and cover with your favorite seasoning. I cook mine at 275' on the BGE for an hr or so. The flavor burst is unreal on the first bite. I have been making these for a few months now and they have been a huge hit. I'll post some pictures of the finished product once off the Egg.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i will try that, i have injected whole chickens before but have not tried just wings!! I bet its good, but i will opt for something else than italian dressing. LOL good idea, luv my BGE!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*reversed chicken wings*

What time is the taste test? looking good!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did you get the tri-level rack? Wings look great!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Escambia Electric


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit... now I'm having a wing affliction... gotta get wings.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty dern sporty Chase!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Reverse wings?

Should be "outside in"?

Looks awesome, from the inside out?*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

looks tasty Chase,........


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

You Sho-Nuff got it figured out!
Too bad you can only cook such a small amount on that Kamado.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

82whaler said:


> you sho-nuff got it figured out!
> Too bad you can only cook such a small amount on that kamado.


blasphemy


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice and brown with no burnt tips...I'm impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!!! Got to try that Idea!:thumbup:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea, can't wait to try it. 

If you want to sear the outside just enough to crisp it a little just have your grill on high and ready when you pull the wings off, throw them on the grill for 30 seconds on each side and take em back off...yum!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I just did wings yesterday and forgot about this trick :S


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice triple decker setup, and some good lookin' eats! got me hungry :yes:


----------

